# Some Great OTR Halloween Shows



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Just found this link tonight, and thought i'd share it for all of you Old-Time Radio fans:

*Halloween Themed OTR SHows*


----------



## kmax1940 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Old Time Radio Halloween*

Here is a link to a great halloween otr collection

Halloween Old Time Radio Shows - Download OTR Shows Free


thanks
kj


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

These are terrific, kmax. Thanks for the links. I have a ton of old shows like Lights Out, X-Minus One, Suspense, Witch's Tale, etc... but these are more like the Halloween episodes from lots of OTHER shows. Should be fun.

Not sure what happened to savefile.com. Hopefully it'll be back up soon.


----------

